# WoC



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

As a mono god WOC army which god in your opinion fares the best in the tourney scene.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Nurgle. Best mix of good magic and powerful warriors. -1 to hit at range, and -1 to WS in close combat can make a whole world of difference at times.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Nurgle. Best mix of good magic and powerful warriors. -1 to hit at range, and -1 to WS in close combat can make a whole world of difference at times.


This. Even though I'm not sold on Lore of Nurgle, but who said you have to mark your Sorcerers? 

Though if you're a lucky guy then Tzeentch can be really nice too if you roll with Shield only Warriors. Tzeentchian Sorcerer Lords are also memorable.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> This. Even though I'm not sold on Lore of Nurgle, but who said you have to mark your Sorcerers?


A little guy with a funny hat. He also tried to sell me some models, they looked like Dwarfs with guns and tanks, what's that about?



> Though if you're a lucky guy then Tzeentch can be really nice too if you roll with Shield only Warriors. Tzeentchian Sorcerer Lords are also memorable.


Tzeentch obviously has the greatest magic. +1 to cast can get some good synergy with other +1 items, and the lore is very nice in this edition. The +1 to ward save on Warriors is decent, but not very good. Certainly a lot better than last edition though.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

very few people take mono god at a tourney, they will take a soc with most likey MoT then the warriors take MoK or MoN and etc. the only mark l never see is MoS.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Mono god is always strictly worse than undivided, but if you really don't want to split marks then it's a toss up between Nurgle and Tzeentch. I'd always go Nurgle because it lets your Warriors use halberds, which is, imo, the only viable weapon option in the new edition. But I would miss Gateway and Tzeentchian Shrines.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You can still use halberds with the mark of Tzeentch, you just don't get the improved parry/ward save.

Personally, I use an army that has units with all four of the Marks in it for a truly undivided list. I find it a better way to run the army than mono god, however, if I were to go mono god themed then I would stick with Tzeentch I think. Biggest bang for the buck overall imho.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the only mark that is less than useful now is slaanesh as with a bsb and fairly high ld anyway it's fairly irrelevant where the others improve the chaos warriors (which will be the main units in most armies)
Frenzy is now controllable, extra ward always helps and the mark of nurgle make your warriors much harder to kill.
For a monogod list to work well you only really need to gear your units to maximise the marks bonus.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> I think the only mark that is less than useful now is slaanesh as with a bsb and fairly high ld anyway it's fairly irrelevant where the others improve the chaos warriors (which will be the main units in most armies)
> Frenzy is now controllable, extra ward always helps and the mark of nurgle make your warriors much harder to kill.
> For a monogod list to work well you only really need to gear your units to maximise the marks bonus.


QTF.

IMO the monogod army I would prefer to run is Tzeentch, mostly because the non-core units really love that mark.
Tzeentch warriors with HW+Sh are a tough nut to crack. And even with halberds I don't see why MoN is better than MoT. Statistically their survivabillity is the same. It's just that the characters (especially the sorcerers) and the warshrines are waaayy better with MoT in 70% of the cases.

And MoT chosen with favour and a shrine or 2 are surprisingly easy to hand a 3+ wardsave to. Which is insane. Hell, even standard warriors who just randomly happen to receive Divine Greatness dwarfs MoN warriors' survivabillity in any way thinkable. Although one shouldn't rely on this. Just keep it in mind.

Think about it, for a relatively low cost MoT ads a parry save to all your troops. And more often than not, it's better than that.

But this is just my monogod preference.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Troll Mark.

Warriors of Chaos in 8th became the Chaos Space Marines of 4th Edition - only really strong in combined marks. Or, rather, only extremely strong in combined marks - without combined marks, they are only moderately strong. Doesn't mean they're weak though - but I'd pretty much always favour a troll army over a monogod Chaos Warrior army any day - but if they start having Chaos Warriors with Mark of Nurgle and Rage Banner and a BSB with Razor Standard, I'd begin to get worried.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Another factor for characters, sorcerer or not, is how the MoT combines with other items. All of a sudden you can get a 4+ ward save for 30 points on hero-level, or 3+ for 45. Sure, that cost is in addition to what you pay for the mark, but it essentially allows you to get performance in protection well above your magic items allowance.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Another factor for characters, sorcerer or not, is how the MoT combines with other items. All of a sudden you can get a 4+ ward save for 30 points on hero-level, or 3+ for 45. Sure, that cost is in addition to what you pay for the mark, but it essentially allows you to get performance in protection well above your magic items allowance.


Lords with 1+/3++ come to mind... :laugh: And if you give them a Disc they even fly! And that means a whopping 1+/2++ in close combat! In case you have doubts, heres the guy (not geared to be a General, but to hop around and kill stuff with no consequences):

Chaos Lord; MoT, DoT, Talisman of Preservation, Enchanted Shield, Rending Sword, The Trickster's Other Hand - 340

If we wouldn't have to pay three times more for the Enchanted Shield than it could be even better.  But even so, here we have a Flying Lord with 1+/3++ (2++ in CC) that re-rolls failed to wound rolls and successful ward saves on anyone (friend or foe) that is within base contact with him. And hell, its fluffy even.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

what is funny is that giant with always strikes firstthanks to mark of slannesh#


----------

